# Trailer lights Preview



## Doc_11

This has been my summer project getting my new hunting trailer setup. Its not complete yet, but once it is I will post some more picture. For the lights I went to NAPA and picked up some fog lights for $25 a pair.

http://www.pilotautomotive.com/Product. ... &PCID=1064

After spending several hours researching and figuring out how I wanted to mount these lights, I decided to flush mount them on the side and then I went with boss speaker mounts for the rear of the trailer. I also figured either way I'm going to have to drill holes into the side of the trailer so why not make it look a little more professional.

http://www.amazon.com/Bose-UB-20B-Wall- ... 653&sr=8-1

(These speaker mounts are really good quality. There made out of zink and allow for both vertical and horizontal rotation.

I didn't go with these mounts on the sides cause for $20 a piece that was way more then I wanted to spend and having the lights stick out that far didn't give me the look that I wanted.

As far as cutting the hole for the speakers, the box that came with them gave me a perfect pattern for cutting the holes.

I'll get more pictures loaded up soon to show you guys (if anyone is interested in doing this) on how I actually mounted them inside the trailer.

let me know what you guys think........



















As far as brightness goes, I don't have all the wiring done yet, but I did hook one and that one light more then enough ground for setting up decoys.


----------



## rob_in_mn

I love your idea on the side, having the light flush with the side of the trailer. On the back of the trailer, do you take the light pole out, or is that permanent? If permanent, are you worried about the light getting knocked off by something?

I ended up buying magnetic lights from Northern Tool. I have all of the lights on self reeling cords which are inside the trailer.


----------



## Doc_11

rob_in_mn said:


> I love your idea on the side, having the light flush with the side of the trailer. On the back of the trailer, do you take the light pole out, or is that permanent? If permanent, are you worried about the light getting knocked off by something?
> 
> I ended up buying magnetic lights from Northern Tool. I have all of the lights on self reeling cords which are inside the trailer.


If I wanted to take the lights off it would only be 1 philips screw that I would have un-screw, plus I would have to a little different wiring to unplug them. Right now I have them permanent, plus I filled the hole where the wires go in with rubber poxy so it wouldn't leak. The lights actually sit below the top of the trailer so about the only thing I could think of that would get caught on the lights would be a tree branch. So as long as I watch out for trees I should be good. Plus those mounts are pretty tough I was able to put most of my weight on them without them moving. The screws would probably snap before the mount bent.


----------



## goosehunternd

These aftermarket halogen lights are money!

Lights on the back suck because your always walking back to the trailer to get dekes and getting blinded, and fog lights suck because there such a tight beam of light and wont cover enough area out in the field to even help. Just speaking from experience learned the hard and expensive way.


----------



## eriecutemoutfitters

Man I wish there was a way to mount a couple of those lights on some type of (snake light ) so I could mount them on the inside of my trailer and then have them swing out and point to the side. I don't really like the idea of walking back into the trailer full of lights.


----------



## SNOTS

Rig them like this and swing them out of the trailer. These are dock lights for loading/unloading semi trailers.


----------



## eriecutemoutfitters

Snot

Where did you find those at?


----------



## SNOTS

just google searce "doock lights" or "trailer dock lights" or "semi dock lights"

Should get you a lot of hits.


----------



## Feather Freak

Where did you buy the back box's for the lights?


----------



## BB

pitposse.com has a light like that under their trailer accessories. I bought it and then took the 110v light off and replaced it with a 12v and ran the wires through the arm. Maybe you could use an inverter or switch to a 12v bulb if you wanted to keep the light; not sure.
I really like the arm idea. You can swing it out and aim in any direction so if everything is out and your are working on blinds you can just light that area up or turn the lights into the trailer if you need more light in there. Not to mention you don't have to cut or drill into your trailer.


----------



## Buck25

wear a head lamp...Have your buddy put his headlights on the setup.. is it really worth all the trouble to do this?


----------



## BB

mounting two brackets and running two wires really isn't a lot of trouble. It shouldnt take more than an hr or so if your halfway handy.
The way I see it if it makes setting up easier from 4 a.m. to 6 a.m. however many days a year it's time well spent. It is definitely better than a headlamp when setting up the blind area and I think you get a better idea of where all the decoys are going when setting up 100's of snow decoys. Ive never forgot or lost my trailer lights but I can't say the same about my headlamp.
To each their own i guess.


----------



## BirdJ

Buck25 said:


> wear a head lamp...Have your buddy put his headlights on the setup.. is it really worth all the trouble to do this?


Been there Done that! Most of the time you end up moving decoys and blinds around again after the sun starts coming up!! You usually never get a FULL view of your spread when setting them up that way. Don't like having to redue when birds are already flying! :******:


----------



## tilley

Wear the head lamps. All you will need plus the headlights of the truck.


----------



## teamflightstoppersND

anyone know of any rechargeable spotlights that will run for an hour or more?


----------

